# Matrix Reloaded, Do. 22.05., 20 Uhr



## nils (18. Mai 2003)

Erst mal tschuldigung, ja ich weiß, am Donnerstag fahren wir ja eigentlich an der Veste. Trotzdem mußte ich Karten reservieren, manchmal kann man nicht anders.
Nun gut... das Problem ist jetzt, daß die anderen zwei Warmduscher sind und sich nicht ohne ihre Erziehungsberechtigten in die dritte Reihe trauen (ok, ich hätte mich früher drum kümmern können ).
Ist unter euch jemand der krass geung ist, eine hübsche Runde biken sausen zu lassen, um sich in Nürnberg für einen Ami-Konsum-Streifen ins CineCitta in die dritte Reihe zu setzten, sich eine Genickstarre abzuholen und dafür auch noch kräftig zu bezahlen?
Wenn ja, zwei Karten hab ich noch, wenn sich niemand meldet, stornier ich sie halt und geh halt wieder biken...

Gruß, ein Verrükter.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2003)

...aber am Donnerstag ist Veste-Tag. Wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt, soll das auch der erste schöne Tag der nächsten Woche werden und nach drei Tagen regen bin ich dann echt reif fürs Bike.

Den Film werde ich mir aber mit Sicherheit geben, aber wahrscheinlich ein paar Reihen weiter hinten 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (19. Mai 2003)

Rein theoretisch muss der Film sowieso angeschaut werden, aber rein praktisch is diese Woche mal am Donnerstag keine Vorlesung bei mir und da wollt ich mich doch mal den Fürthern anschließen, nachdem ich ja scho soooo viel positives über die alte Veste gehört/gelesen hab....

Außerdem: a paar Reihen weiter hinten, muß ich ehrlich gestehen, würd mir auch besser gefallen  

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *...aber am Donnerstag ist Veste-Tag.  *



Genau!!! 

Außerdem bin ich in einem Alter, in dem man sich den Film lieber von einer entspannteren Position für seine Nackenmuskulatur anschaut... 

@Frazer
Kommst Du mim Disco-Klatscher?????


----------



## Frazer (19. Mai 2003)

@alti:
is ne gute Frage. Was is denn angebrachter, der Klatscher oder das HT??? Kenn mich in eurer Ecke ja net so aus....


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

Ich denke um der Gruppendynamic gerecht zu werden solltest Du das HT nehmen, biste auf den kurzen knackigen Anstiegen besser beraten...

Wenn Du auf unseren schönen Downhills auch mal das Potenzial dieses Glittermonsters ausreizen willst, dann solltest Du den Klatscher wählen...

Grüße


----------



## Frazer (19. Mai 2003)

Ohne Dich etz ärgern zu wollen:
aber was ich so vom letzten Donnerstag mitbekommen hab, werd ich wohl wirklich das HT nehmen.
Vielleicht bietet sich mir ja irgendwann anders mal die Möglichkeit, dass Du/ihr mir die Downhills sozusagen "ausser der Reihe" zeigt. Also im kleinen Kreis  

Und ich denk mal, dass da eher MEIN Potenzial ausgereizt wird, als des von meinem Fully


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2003)

@ Nils,

Vorschlag,

Du stoniert alle Deine Karten, verzichtest erstmal auf dem Film, besorgst zu einem anderen Termin noch mehr Karten in einer hinteren Reihe und nimmst dann das Frankenforum geschlossen in den Matrix Film ;-))

Es hat mehrere Vorteile.

1  - Du holst Dir statt ne Genickstarre am Donnerstag musckeln udn ausdauer auf dem Rad

2  - Wir sehen usn den Film gemeintschaftlich an udn können anschließend ncoh darüber Plaudern

3  - macht es uns anderen so dann ncoh mehr Spaß

Grüßle coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Mai 2003)

...da würde ich (mit Freundin) auch mitgehen. 
Mo, Di oder Mi wären bei mir gute Tage.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (19. Mai 2003)

... außer am Montag würde es bei mir auf jeden Fall in der nächsten Woche klappen, am besten wäre echt Dienstag.
Und nachdem meine Freundin diesen Film net sehen mag, käme es mir gelegen, mir den mit euch zusammen anzuschaun!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## G-zero (19. Mai 2003)

... da wär ich sehr gerne auch dabei.

außer Montag und Dienstag, klappts bei mir  

 also in den Film krieg ich meine Freundin auch net rein ...

gruß

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (19. Mai 2003)

Also für Kolektives Matrix-gucken wär ich auch zu haben! Aber bitte weiter hinten (ich schließ mich da meinen Vorrednern an)...
Tag ist mier eigentlich egal...

@frazer und g-zero
 Was habt ihr nur für Frauen? Die gehn da sicher noch alleine rein um in aller Ruhe den Keanu anzuschmachten! 
(und alles net so ernst nehmen, gell ;-) )


----------



## nils (19. Mai 2003)

Die Karten sind schon storniert. Also wie wärs dann mit einem Frankenforumkinobesuch an einem Freitag abend? Ich würde dann einfach mal *Mittwoch den 28.05.* vorschlagen. Dann ist noch geung Zeit, das sich alle malden die mitwollen und dann würde ich eine Woche vorher die Karten bestellen. Man könnte ja in die 21 Uhr Vorstellung gehen und sich vorher noch angemessen stärken...

Anmeldeschluß Donnerstag 22.05. 24 Uhr

Gruß


----------



## sunflower (19. Mai 2003)

...jetzt noch mal für die Dummen unter uns (ich heb an dieser Stelle mal die Hand): Freitag oder Mittwoch? Mittwoch, wenn ich das jetzt einigermaßen geschnallt habe, oder?
Bin jedenfalls dabei!

bb, sunny


----------



## nils (19. Mai 2003)

Ups, guter Tipp. Naja, ich meinte erst Freitag, schrieb dann so drauf los, sah dann, daß an dem Donnerstag ja wieder mal Feiertag ist und schwenkte dann um auf Mittwoch.

Also nochmal mein Vorschlag:

*Mittwoch, 28.05.*


----------



## Frazer (19. Mai 2003)

@sunny:
warum soll meine Süße den Keanu anschmachten???? Sie hat doch schließlich mich!!!!!    

Mittwoch würde bei mir auch klar gehen, vielleicht bring ich doch noch jmd. mit. Würde nochmal bescheid geben, ob ich ein oder zwei Karten brauch.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Mai 2003)

@all
Mittwoch wäre bei mir auch gut. Eine Vorstellung früher wäre mir allerdings lieber. 
Ich brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf (da muss man aufpassen in meinem Alter 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo Nils,
klasse Idee mit dem Kino. Also ich würde mitgehen und ich habe meine Freundin gar nicht so überreden müssen, den sie will den Film auch sehen und geht mit. Also 2 Karte s´il vous plaît.

@Frazer: Hab mal einen Eintrag gelesen wo was über VWA stand bei dir. Machst du auch den Betriebswirt dort? Wenn ja, welches Semster ? Sind wir vielleicht sogar im gleichen? Also ich bin jetzt im zweiten.(29.Jahrgang)

Also Jungs, wünsch noch viele Späße..

bis denne
gruß wenkman

p.s. immer noch kein schaltwerk eingetroffen, aber mein bestellstatus hat sich heute auf "In Bearbeitung" geändert, kann nicht mehr lange dauern....


----------



## nils (20. Mai 2003)

Hab jetzt einfach schon mal 6 Karten (mehr geht übers I-Net net) reserviert. In der 8. Reihe, dafür ziemlich in der Mitte, alles andere wäre ganz am Rand gewesen, also nicht meckern

2 Wenkman
1 All Moutnain
1 Sunflower
1? Frazer
1 nils

Ab jetzt müsste jemand bei cinecitta die nächsten Karten bestellen. Es sind noch gute Plätze da, nur 6 Plätze am Stück wird wohl schiwerig, aber wir können ja ausschwärmen

Vielleicht wirds ja ein richtig großer Haufen, wär ja lustig.

Gruß und eine schönen Arbeitstag, Nils


----------



## Frazer (20. Mai 2003)

bei mir bleibt's erstmal bei definitiv einer Karte...

@wenkman
bin im 27. Studiengang, sprich 4. Semester und mach den "normalen" Betriebswirt. Wennst öfter mal in der Langen Gasse bist, können wir uns wirklich schonmal (unbewußt) über den Weg gelaufen sein.


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Mai 2003)

...ich brauch doch noch ne Karte für meine Freundin. Ich warte mal bis 15:00 Uhr was noch zusammen hommt und bestell dann noch ein paar Karten.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## G-zero (20. Mai 2003)

Ich wär auch gern dabei mit einer Karte ... 

andscheinend hat mich der Nils übersehen  

gruß

Tobi


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Mai 2003)

...macht dann zwei Karten mehr.

Noch Jemand ohne??


----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *...macht dann zwei Karten mehr.
> 
> Noch Jemand ohne?? *


Muß ich erst mit meinem Weib besprechen.....


----------



## nils (20. Mai 2003)

@Tobi: Sorry, war moch etwas früh, heute morgen...

@Tom: Ich hab glaub ich in Kino 1 reserviert, ich schau heut abend nochmal nach.

..so muß jetzt weiterschaffa


----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2003)

och menno *heul*

ausgerechnet an dem Mittwoch (da ja Donnerstag Feiertag) kann ich nciht. Bin da schon auf einen Geburtstag eingeladen *Schnief*

coffee die gerne mit wär


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Mai 2003)

...ich hab jetzt noch mal 5 Karten Reserviert. Mi. 28.05 Kino 1, Reihe 18 (fast ganz hinten) außen.

D. h. Tobi, meine Ece, Alti und sein Weib und eine virtuelle Reserveperson können noch mit.

Gute Nacht
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (21. Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen,

hey Nils, ich hab gerade auch nochmal 6 Karten bekommen, Reihe 19 vorletzte Reihe. Mittwoch 28.05. 20hr Vorstellung (ähh Tom du hast auch in dieser reserviert, oder?) Reihe 8 in dem riesen Kinosaal, ist schon etwas weit vorne.

Also von den sechs Plätzen kann ich vier anbieten. 
Tom+Frau, Alex+Frau und Tobi+virtuelle Person haben schon einen Platz in Reihe18, wieviel Leute kommen jetzt noch ? Also bei meinen 6 sind bisher nur meine Freundin und ich eingeplant.

bis denne

gruß wenkman


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2003)

Hi,
ich hab in Reihe 18 die Plätze 24 - 28 reserviert, also ein Reihe davor.

Wenn wir weiter hinten sitzen wollen (ich würde sagen wäre schon besser) könnte Nils eignetlich seine 6 Plätze wieder stornieren....

TOM


----------



## nils (21. Mai 2003)

Also das mit dem hintensitzen in allen Ehren, (Achtung, jetzt kommt das aber) ABER jetzt mal was Grundsätzliches (Obacht, jetzt kommt was Grundsätzliches):

Die besten Plätze im Kino sind, wenn man den Sound miteinbezieht, etwas in der Mitte (seitlich sowieso) bis 2/3. In diesem Fall also etwa Reihe 11 bis 14. Vorletzten Reihe ist der Sound nicht gerade gut (setzt euch mal bei einer Zweiboxanlage direkt neben die eine Box und stellt die andere 4 m weg...), am Rand ist es noch viel schlimmer. THX bringt nichts wenn man in einer Ecke sitzt.

Ich hab bei der Auswahl schon auf die Reihe geschaut, Reihe 8 Platz 9-14 ist ziemlich in der Mitte (seiltich) und nicht wirklich zu weit vorne (bei 20 Reihen) als das man eine Genickstarre riskiert.
In den Reihen etwas dahinter war (mir) alles zu weit am Rand. Sorry, Tom, wenn das jetzt engstirnig klingt, aber ich hock mich nicht in die vorletzte Reihe in die Ecke (das Kino hat 28 Sitze nebeneinander, Platz 24-28 ist also ganz am Rand...)

Gruß, Nils

@coffee: Schade! Jetzt hab ich ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## Wenkman (21. Mai 2003)

Hi Nils,

hmm klingt logisch wie du das erklärt hast....vielleicht ist ja da was dran...

aber mal unabhängig davon, wieviel leute sind wir denn nun ? vielleicht benötigen wir ja wirklich alle 18 Karten oder vielleicht auf jeden Fall mehr als 12.
wenn ich mir den thread so anschaue, dann:

2x tom
2x alex
1x tobi
1x du
1x sunflower
1x frazer
2x moi.
wären dann 10 sitze die wir brauchen. stimmts ?


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2003)

...für Deine  Grundsatzbetrachtung. Ich bin doch tatsächlich jahrelang einfach so, ohne mir Gedanken über den optimalen Sound zu machen, ins Kino gegangen  

Ich würde aber trotzdem lieber weiter hinten sitzen. Denn lieber schlechten Sound als eine Genickstarre riskieren.

Machen wir's doch einfach so: wir belassen es bei den Reservierungen und jeder setzt sich dahin wo er es am liebsten hat. Die restlichen Sitze geben wir, wenn wir die Karten kaufen, einfach wieder frei. Das dürfte kein Problem sein und die Leute die spontan ins Kino gekommen sind freuen sich, dass Sie noch einen Platz bekommen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nils (21. Mai 2003)

Ich würde auch mal die reservierten Plätze erst mal behalten, vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar dazu. Wir könnten uns ja dann um ca. 18:30 Uhr am Kino treffen, die Karten kaufen, die wir benötigen und noch etwas trinken gehen.

Zu den Sitzplätzen: Ein Freund von mir hat mal eine ganze Zeit lang im Kino gearbeitet. Da haben wir in zahlreichen, schonungslosen Selbstversuchen die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Sitzplätze erfahren können

Gruß, Nils


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2003)

Ich würde nicht nur was trinken, sondern auch noch nen Happen essen wollen. 
Aber 18:30 treffen und dann eventuell geich in der Pizzeria (oder Diner) im Cine was trinken und essen wäre für mich ok.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2003)

Meine Schweigereltern kommen nicht erst am Donnerstag, sondern schon am Mittwoch... 

Ich kann nicht mit euch dem weißen Kaninchen folgen......  

Grüße

Alex


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2003)

... denn ich hab da ein paar Arbeitskollegen die Interesse an den reservierten Plätzen hätten.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenkman (26. Mai 2003)

und leute wie schauts aus?
könnmer nun schon besser abschätzen wieviel Karten wir brauchen am Mittwoch ?
wie gesagt, ich hab 6 bestellt in der vorletzten reihe und brauche nun 4. (Ein Arbeitskollege mit Freundin geht noch mit, ist auch ein langjähriger Biker).
ich müsste nur wissen, ob ich alle 6 verbindlich abholen soll oder nicht, denn ihr geht ja evtl. vorher noch essen hab ich gelesen. meine freundin und ich werden es wohl nicht vor 19uhr bzw. viertel acht schaffen. 

können wir ne zeit und nen treffpunkt ausmachen ?
vielleicht einen für die esser und einen für die nicht-esser?

schreibt mal was ihr so meint..

thx wenkman


----------



## Frazer (26. Mai 2003)

Ich werds morgen auch nicht pünktlich zum Futtern schaffen, habe noch ne Vorlesung, die ich aber in der Pause abbrechen werde   d.h. ich werd so gegen halb 8 am Cine sein, es könnte aber passieren, dass ich noch was futtern muss, sonst jammert mein Magen immer so komisch, und das will ich euch während des Films nich antun....

Also, wenn ihr die Karten für den mittleren Sitz-Bereich schon vorher abholt, dann seit so gut und  bringt mir gleich eine mit. Geld liefer ich dann nach....

Bis morgen dann
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2003)

Hi,
ich komme morgen mit meiner Süßen um 18:30 ins Kino. Wir essen dann was in der Pizzeria. Nils wollte auch um die Zeit kommen.

Ich kaufe meine Karten für meine Freundin und mich um 18:30. Da ich selber reserviert habe, braucht für mich keiner Karten mitkaufen. 

Nils wollte auch um die Zeit kommen. Er hat ja auch Karten (vorne) reserviert und ist somit auch Karten-Selbstversorger.

Wer jetzt noch Karten von mir braucht sollte entweder auch um 18:30 im Cine sein, oder sich bis Morgen bei mir (oder Marco, oder Nils) melden, damit ich (wir) welche mitkaufe(n).

Gruß
TOM


----------



## sunflower (26. Mai 2003)

@nils
Du treibst dich doch auch im Erlanger Raum rum. Herzogenaurach war's oder? Könnten ja kollektiv ins Kino fahren?
Mach dich mal bemerkbar...


----------



## nils (27. Mai 2003)

*bemerkbarmach*
Hi Yvonne!
Ich fahr direkt vom "schaffe" in Herzogenaurach los. In Erlangen vorbeischauen wär kein Problem.


----------



## nils (27. Mai 2003)

Ich bi´n auch um 18:30 Uhr am Kino. Ich hab insgesamt 6 Karten (gute Plätze ). Wer welche von denen will, sollte auch um die Zeit zum Kino kommen, da ich nicht so viel Kohle hab, um alles vorzuschießen.

@Volker und Tom:
He, ihr habt gestern von morgen gesprochen, also heute? Heute ist doch Dienstag und Kino Mittwoch?

Nils, der etwas verwirrt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2003)

...natürlich morgen (aus heutiger Sicht) .

Treffpunkt Mittwoch um 18:30 (oder entsprechend später, um 20:00 Uhr beginnt der Film offiziell)am 28.05.2003 im Cinecitta, Nürnberg.

Alles klaro
bis denne
TOM


----------



## Frazer (27. Mai 2003)

Hm... hab ich wohl das "über" unterschlagen  

Meinte eigentlich auch morgen aus der Sicht von heute (solch geistige Hochleistung scho um die Uhrzeit ohne Kaffee... bin von mir begeistert   )

@nils
*schleimmodusan*
Bidde bidde ne Karte mitbringen, wie gesagt, ich werds net pünktlich schaffen.... und die von Dir reservierten Plätze sind ja so quasi die Besten.... wär klasse!!! Wenn ich's doch pünktlich schaffe, sag ich aber nochmal bescheid.
*schleimmodusaus*

So long,
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2003)

Da wir nicht genau wissen wo wir nen Platz bekommen usw. schlage ich folgendes vor.

Nils, Sunflower(?), Ece und ich treffen uns um 18:30 am Kartenverkauf und gehen dann was spachteln.

Alle die später kommen rufen einfach mal bei mir durch 0179/5128241, dann kann ich jeweils sagen wo genau wir gerade sind. So sollte es klappen.

TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Mai 2003)

finde ich die Tatsache, das sieben Leute aus diesen Forum ins Kino gehen, wir aber 400 Hits auf diesen Thread haben  

Grüße an alle Passivleser da draußen.     

TOM


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2003)

alles 

"Agenten"


----------



## G-zero (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich kann morgen auch erst später kommen. 19:30 wär am besten. 

Karten im mittleren Bereich hab ich auch lieber. Wenn es nicht anders geht bin ich aber flexibel. Wär nett wenn ihr mir schon eine Karte mitbesorgen könntet. Das Geld kommt dann mit mir. 

Am besten wir machen einen Treffpunkt für die nicht-esser aus ? 19:30 vor dem Kino ? 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Wenkman (27. Mai 2003)

..halli hallo....
puuh endlich geschafft, bin grad von der VWA heimgekommen...gestern schule und heute, aber das wars diese woche !!!gott sei dank...


also wenn ich die ganzen threads richtig verfolgt habe, dann sind wir jetzt 10 leutchen...

Tom+Ece, Nils, Sunflower, Tobi, Volker, Martina + Ich und mein Kollege mit seiner Freundin...

Hab schon festgestellt, das der Trend in die Mittelreihe geht, das heißt dann eine der beiden hinteren Reihen wäre überflüssig...
Wie schauts dann aus Tom, nehmen wir eine 6er Reihe hinten nebeneinander ? 
Ich komm aber erst so gegen 19uhr (19.15uhr) ins Cine und müsste dann halt wissen ob du evtl. die Karten schon hast (kannst du auslegen oder kaufen wir erst dann) bevor ich dann meine Karten storniere oder kaufe, kann ja sein, das noch jemand kurzfristig dazustößt. Ich würde dich halt anrufen wenn wir im Cine sind. Falls du vorher schon was weißt oder jemand noch ne Karte will...:0177/3844997...

Wird bestimmt ein klasse Film morgen..
Bis dann
Gruß Marco


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> [BWird bestimmt ein klasse Film morgen..
> [/B]



Darauf kannst Du wetten....

Monica Belucci im Silbernen Latexkleid - alter Schwede!!!   


...ich will mit in Kino... aber ich darf meine Schwiegermutter bekochen....


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *..Wie schauts dann aus Tom, nehmen wir eine 6er Reihe hinten nebeneinander ?
> Ich komm aber erst so gegen 19uhr (19.15uhr) ins Cine und müsste dann halt wissen ob du evtl. die Karten schon hast (kannst du auslegen oder kaufen wir erst dann) bevor ich dann meine Karten storniere oder kaufe, kann ja sein, das noch jemand kurzfristig dazustößt. Ich würde dich halt anrufen wenn wir im Cine sind. Falls du vorher schon was weißt oder jemand noch ne Karte will...:0177/3844997...
> *



@Wenkmann
Ich werde die 2 Plätze zur Mitte hin vom meinen 5 nehmen und die anderen 3 freigeben.
Wenn Du willst kann ich die Karten für dich aber schon kaufen. Schick mir nochmal per PM wieviele Karten Du genau brauchst und auf welchen Namen Du reserviert hast.
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (28. Mai 2003)

....Hi Tom,

ach so du hattest nur 5, na dann klappts so net.

Ist dann kein Problem, ich nehm meine 4 hinten und geb die anderen beiden frei. Brauchst mir dann nix vorab kaufen - aber danke schön.

bis später dann
ciao marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

Euch allen heut Abend...

Bis Morgen beim Biken...


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

...da freu ich mich doch noch viel mehr auf den Film heute Abend.

TOM


----------



## Frazer (28. Mai 2003)

schaff's doch bis 18:30.... wo genau wird sich denn getroffen??


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *schaff's doch bis 18:30.... wo genau wird sich denn getroffen?? *



Mensch Volker, läßt wieder die Vorlesung ausfallen. So wird das aber nix mit dem Betriebswirt (VWA).... 

Wir treffen uns um 18:30 am den Kartenverkaufsschalter am Eingang vom Cine.

Bis denne
TOM
*dervölkerverständigunggenerellgutfindetsogarzwischennürnbergerundfädder*


----------



## Wenkman (28. Mai 2003)

volker volker volker, wie willst du mal groß werden, wenn du immer die vorlesungen ausfallen läßt....


----------



## Frazer (28. Mai 2003)

Ich hab mal gelernt, man muss Prioritäten setzen   

Und Englisch erachte ich heute mal als nicht wirklich wichtig, weil solange ich jedes Semester fleißig dafür zahle, bekomm ich meinen schrieb, dass ich dabei war


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Ich hab mal gelernt, man muss Prioritäten setzen
> *


@Frazer
Kann Dich verstehen. Wenn ich mich zwischen VWA und Monica Belucci entscheiden müßte würde ich auch lieber ins Kino gehen.
   
TOM


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

hab ich mich dan für meine Schwiegermutter entschieden????


----------



## Frazer (28. Mai 2003)

Lass mich raten:
die Entscheidung wurde Dir ganz einfach von Deiner besseren Hälfte abgenommen....  ... oder täusch ich mich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Lass mich raten:
> die Entscheidung wurde Dir ganz einfach von Deiner besseren Hälfte abgenommen....  ... oder täusch ich mich??? *



Da hast Du leider recht...

Dafür hab ich den Film ja schon gesehen...


----------

